
Ask HN: Google or Facebook? - shubidubi
Have very similar offers from both companies to join as an engineering manager. Who will you choose to work at? considering (random order):<p>- impact<p>- work-life-balance<p>- growth potential<p>- culture &amp; fun
======
xstartup
Facebook, in a few months the perks are going to be even higher if you are at
the senior level position.

Facebook is launching dating service.

Their senior employees will most likely get a blessed account which is gonna
match with more ladies.

This is something Google can't provide you. But yea, your cash compensation
might go down a bit.

------
modbait
No opinion, but you definitely need to read Exhibit B from the Damore lawsuit
if you're considering Google.

